# Mich OS/ MAOC AQ



## li'l frog (Mar 17, 2008)

Sam from Orchid Inn got an Award of Quality on a group of Paph Fanaticum. Three got individual AOS awards.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 17, 2008)

:drool::drool::drool: CONGRATS SAM!!! WTG!!! Very worthy!


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

Those are awesome! Congratulations, Sam!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll take 'em!  Thanks for posting and congrats to Sam.


----------



## Candace (Mar 17, 2008)

Shoot, I just got my order from Sam and didn't get one of his Fanaticums. But I did get a Fanaticum cross. Fingers crossed.


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 17, 2008)

Correction on the pics -- the clonal name on the first one should be 'Red Delight'. Sorry.


----------



## Elena (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats Sam!


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't use to like this species but now I'm changing my mind :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2008)

Congrats Sam!!!!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2008)

It was indeed a very impressive basket of Paphs!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice photos, got to wander into Michigan more often, Dot - I owe you and Porter's a visit. Weather is getting better. 
Leo


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 18, 2008)

wow....wonderful


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 18, 2008)

Those are indeed spectacular. (No surprise there.) 

I miss this and the other Michigan shows.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Nice photos, got to wander into Michigan more often, Dot - I owe you and Porter's a visit. Weather is getting better.
> Leo


Let me know when you plan to come so I'll be sure to be there. I'm usually there only on Wednesdays of show weeks. (Maybe you can bring a Paph. purpuratum???)


----------



## Corbin (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations SAM


----------



## jblanford (Mar 24, 2008)

AWESOME!!!! wtg Sam. Jim.


----------

